# Cannondale Comfort Bike



## gfrazier7 (Jun 3, 2006)

My LBS recommended paying extra to move up to a Cannondale Comfort bike over a top of the line Giant Sedona LX. I test rode a Giant Sedona base model and it rode really well. They said I would not be disappointed in paying more for the Cannondale. Does anyone know about the Cannondale Comfort 400. Price is about $549. I believe the Sedona LX is just over $400. Is it worth it to pay the extra $s for the Cannondale Comfort 400? There doesn't seem to many reviews on the Comfort 400. I am just getting back into riding after about a 10 year absence. Just need something to ride local bike paths and neighborhoods.


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a Cannondale H400 and my wife rides a Giant Sedona DX (I think the biggest difference is that the LX has disc brakes) for our hybrid bikes.

First of all, the Sedona has 26" wheels where the Cannondale uses 700c wheels. The biggest thing I have against the Giant is the weight. It is considerably heavier than my C-dale, but it is a very nice riding bike. Very smooth and rolls right along.

If you want to more closely compare apples to apples, look at the Giant Cypress (700c version) hybrid.

I also have a Marin Larkspur that is considerably lighter than my C-dale that I consider a fine hybrid. 

They are comparable enough to be in the same league. Personally, I would say to get the one that is best suited to the conditions you ride in and feels (rides) the best to YOU. JMHO.

Regards,
Jeff


----------

